

Scientists, Share Secrets or Lose Funding - rdp
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2012-01-10/scientists-share-secrets-or-lose-funding-stodden-and-arbesman.html

======
drallison
The free exchange of scientific information and a free market economy based
upon intellectual property are antithetical.

